
Worlds Skinniest House - MichaelApproved
http://finance.yahoo.com/real-estate/article/113203/worlds-skinniest-house-fastcompany
======
Mz
Posted earlier and has still live conversation:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2813665>

